# Anyone ever buy from Greenleafaquariums.com?



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was thinking about purchasing the dry ferts kit for 20 bucks. Any other routes I should take?

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium...ertilizers.html


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I hear the guy who owns and runs it is great. Never heard anyone not like them. Go for it if you wish.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sweet, thanks brotha....!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

no but the site is sweet.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Where are you guys getting your dry ferts from?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;hl=fertilizer


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ive ordered from them. A++++ Super fast shipping.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Aquariumfertilizer.com is where i get mine


----------

